# Door lock/alarm issue.



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I just started not being able to lock my doors. When I push the lock button on the fob, my car does the several quick beeps thing like it would do if you accidently left a door open when you locked it.

After looking at things, I noticed my drivers door lock doesn't move on the door. I am having computer issues and the seach function isn't working. I thought a read awhile back that others had this problem.

Any advise?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My first thought is the BCM going on the fritz. Door actuator is another possibility but if both doors are not locking my thinking is the BCM.
If your computer is not functioning properly the BCM may net being read. Another possibility is the PCM but this sounds like a BCM (Body Control Module)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

seeing he said just the driver's side door lock i'll vote for the lock actuator. can i have a show of hand of who's owned one of these cars for quite a while and hasn't had one go bad yet?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

mine is bad. Don't want to pay over 100 bucks. Is there a universal part number or unit?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with svede. If the door lock button isn't moving, then there's probably no accurate signal to the 
alarm circuit telling it the door is locked/unlocked. If the button isn't moving, the lock actuator seems to
be bad.
My 05 is 4.5 years old and has about 125K miles on it. So far, no mechanical or electrical failures, 
other than a rusted caliper slide and a sticky ign switch cylinder.(Knock on wood one..two....nine..ten times!)

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I just started *not being able to lock my doors*. When I push the lock button on the fob, my car does the several quick beeps thing like it would do if you accidently left a door open when you locked it.
> 
> After looking at things, *I noticed my drivers door lock doesn't move on the door.* I am having computer issues and the seach function isn't working. I thought a read awhile back that others had this problem.
> 
> Any advise?


Both door locks not working indicates a BCM. Only one not working indicates a door actuator as stated above. I had both go bad on me. If your trunk release is not working when you try and open it this will further indicate a BCM.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Both door locks not working indicates a BCM. Only one not working indicates a door actuator as stated above. I had both go bad on me. If your trunk release is not working when you try and open it this will further indicate a BCM.


Trunk works, passenger side works. Drivers is bad. I think it is the actuator also.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Trunk works, passenger side works. Drivers is bad. I think it is the actuator also.


That'd be it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm guessing since this is a fairly common issue it probally isn't worth getting the part out of a totaled GTO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

May be but unless the part is VERY reasonable its a gamble, its apparent these actuators from factory are not having a long live span.


----------

